# Where is Spartanville



## bmecholsky (May 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if Spartanville Kennels is closed down? The website is down and Connie is not returning any emails.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thats weird. It was up a 2-3 ago.
She is a very nice woman


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Are they in an area that has been hit hard by the weather?....storms & Tornados??
That might be why the site is down and no answer to phone calls....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think Spartanville is in Michigan.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, they are in michigan...owner works at university of michigan medical center...we did have very bad weather here yesterday and lots of power outages in her area. have you tried calling and leaving a message on the phone number that is listed in her pedigreedatabase info?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Facebook page is down also. Hope all is okay!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She has an account on here. Have you tried contacting Connie on here?


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Connie is no longer in the business. This is all I will say.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

boeselager said:


> Connie is no longer in the business. This is all I will say.


Thats a shame. She was indeed a very nice and knowledgeable woman and had beautiful dogs, especially Puck.:wub: 

I am sad to hear she is no longer breeding. I wanted a pup from her in the future.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes it is a shame!!!!


----------



## bmecholsky (May 10, 2011)

That's a shame. We too have a male from her. Great dog!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

is she ok at least?


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am shocked. I was just going to check out her site to see what breedings and plans she has and to drool over my dogs parents when I noticed her site wouldnt come up. I am sad. I hope everything is ok....


----------



## ArizGSD (Dec 24, 2009)

Any more info available? Is Connie and her family OK at least?


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Wow, glad I ran across this thread. I have a Puck daughter and I like to go on Spartanville's site from time to time to look at him. But, I noticed the site wasn't showing up about a week ago. I kind of had the notion something was up (like she might not be breeding anymore) when I saw she had sold one of her females to vom Gildaf. I sure hope Connie is okay and I, too, am sad to see that's she not breeding anymore.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello all....it has been severalmonths since I have been on here. I actually didn't know this thread existed. I first want to thank each and everyone of you for your sincere concern for me and my family. I took a break from life,not just dogs, is about the easiest way to say it. But, after much thought, I am coming back to dogs in a small capacity. Bruna will come back to me, I have my new stud male, Ajax vom Brandsteig and I will bring over a Czech female. It will be the end of the year until I have a litter of puppies, but I am enjoying my dogs, my life and getting myself back to being healthy. So, most importantly, I am well, my family is well and things are progressing....life is good  Thank you all again~~~Connie


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

glad to see life is going better for you !


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

spartshep said:


> Hello all....it has been severalmonths since I have been on here. I actually didn't know this thread existed. I first want to thank each and everyone of you for your sincere concern for me and my family. I took a break from life,not just dogs, is about the easiest way to say it. But, after much thought, I am coming back to dogs in a small capacity. Bruna will come back to me, I have my new stud male, Ajax vom Brandsteig and I will bring over a Czech female. It will be the end of the year until I have a litter of puppies, but I am enjoying my dogs, my life and getting myself back to being healthy. So, most importantly, I am well, my family is well and things are progressing....life is good  Thank you all again~~~Connie


Glad to hear you are ok! 

I met a dog named Ajax this summer, but he was WGSL.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Looks like her web-site is up and running again.

I guess she's back in business?????? Anyone know the specifics????


----------

